# i want a scorpion



## Woodro (Aug 31, 2005)

i want to know what is the most active also agressive one i can buy and what size tank i should have for it ?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

If you have never owned a scorpion before, 
I would suggest going with an emperor because they 
are very easy to care for, and if you do have an incident 
with the stinger its very very mild. (like a bee sting) They 
will be fine in a 10 gal tank.

If your looking for something active you better 
pass up scorpions. They dont do much of anything.


----------



## Wisdom16 (Feb 19, 2005)

Hadrurus arizonesis is more active at night time when it's hunting. It also IMO is very easier to care for than Emps because you won't need very high humidity for a "Desert Hairy." Their sting is mild like that of an Emps. Just do your research before you get one.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

DO NOT GET ANY OF THE FAT TAILS they could be dangerous


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Feeder_Phish said:


> DO NOT GET ANY OF THE FAT TAILS they could be dangerous


No sh*t?

That's a given. Stay away from anything with a decent sting, espically fat tails and deathstalkers. You could consider any scorp dangerous, you never know you could have a reaction to the venom.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

huntx7 said:


> DO NOT GET ANY OF THE FAT TAILS they could be dangerous


No sh*t?

That's a given. Stay away from anything with a decent sting, espically fat tails and deathstalkers. You could consider any scorp dangerous, you never know you could have a reaction to the venom.
[/quote]
did you read his post??? he said he wants to get the most active most agro scorp put there i was just warning him.....no need to get sarcastic


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Feeder_Phish said:


> DO NOT GET ANY OF THE FAT TAILS they could be dangerous


No sh*t?

That's a given. Stay away from anything with a decent sting, espically fat tails and deathstalkers. You could consider any scorp dangerous, you never know you could have a reaction to the venom.
[/quote]
did you read his post??? he said he wants to get the most active most agro scorp put there i was just warning him.....no need to get sarcastic
[/quote]

Just because they're venomous doesn't mean they're active or aggressive. I think he'd know not to get a venomous as a first scorp.

I wasn't trying to be an ass (although I tend to come off like that), but was just stating the obvious. Sorry if it came off that way.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

huntx7 said:


> DO NOT GET ANY OF THE FAT TAILS they could be dangerous


No sh*t?

That's a given. Stay away from anything with a decent sting, espically fat tails and deathstalkers. You could consider any scorp dangerous, you never know you could have a reaction to the venom.
[/quote]
did you read his post??? he said he wants to get the most active most agro scorp put there i was just warning him.....no need to get sarcastic
[/quote]

Just because they're venomous doesn't mean they're active or aggressive. I think he'd know not to get a venomous as a first scorp.

I wasn't trying to be an ass (although I tend to come off like that), but was just stating the obvious. Sorry if it came off that way.

[/quote]

LOL ill take that into cosideration next time


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

emperors are by far the best i have ever owned. about the most exciting to of all scorpions


----------



## Piranhaz 411 (Oct 8, 2005)

get a bark scorpion


----------



## DeadIrishD (Nov 9, 2004)

small claws, and big stinger bad
big claws and small stinger good 
(I think, thats how I learned what ones to stay away from.)

If I were you, and you were 100% cautious I'd reccomend a death stalker but remember one wrong move, and you could be dead.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

DeadIrishD said:


> If I were you, and you were 100% cautious I'd reccomend a death stalker but remember one wrong move, and you could be dead.


Well, even if 100% cautious it's still possible to make a mistake. I'd recommend a year or two of keeping several scorps and no getting stung or coming close to it.


----------

